# Chilli rasbora numbers



## chr15_8 (11 May 2021)

Hi all,

I'm hoping to add fish shortly to my tank after planting it this weekend.

I'm thinking of going for a shoal of Chilli Rasboras. The tank is 130 litre with about 25 litre of displacement due to the scape. 

I was thinking about 40 should be ok? Any suggestions on if I would need more or if that would be too many? I'm not thinking of adding many more fish other than 6/8 otos and many a few gobies.

Thanks
Chris


----------



## castle (11 May 2021)

Sounds perfect


----------



## Wookii (11 May 2021)

40 would be great - I want a large Chilli shoal when I can eventually get a larger tank, they're awesome fish.

I would wait a few more weeks before adding them though, you want your plants to be actively growing to be sure your tank is maturing biologically, and free of ammonia. 

Make sure you start a journal too - I'd love to see a shoal of 40 chillies.


----------



## mort (11 May 2021)

I've seen a few mass groups of chillis and they look far better than they do in small groups. They have very interesting behaviours and with them as the focus of the tank I think you are on to a winner. It's hard to get your head around a number because 40 sounds a lot but I would bet the tank won't look full and they dont have much biomass compared to most fish. I think it's a sensible number but you will likely not know until they are in, it might be that you think you need a few more

Would be great to see how you get on.


----------



## Aqua360 (11 May 2021)

Looking forward to seeing updates on this, I love seeing larger shoals of small fish in tank sizes that accommodate them


----------



## chr15_8 (11 May 2021)

Thanks all. Was hoping 40 would be a good starting point and agree its hard to gauge especially with such a small fish.



Wookii said:


> 40 would be great - I want a large Chilli shoal when I can eventually get a larger tank, they're awesome fish.
> 
> I would wait a few more weeks before adding them though, you want your plants to be actively growing to be sure your tank is maturing biologically, and free of ammonia.
> 
> Make sure you start a journal too - I'd love to see a shoal of 40 chillies.



2/3 weeks was the plan. The tank has actually been running for about 2 or so months now but just been running empty. Will probably add some oto's just before as I have the odd bit of algae starting already.

Journal is in the link below. But I will be sure to add a few pictures here also!








						3rd Attempt - Horizon 130 litre
					

Hi all, So I've decided its time for a planted tank. Had my first planted tank about 12 years ago, more recently set up a small fluval flex which was low tech but thats now just home to some cherry shrimp and the 2 remaining fish from 4/5 years ago.  The new tank is a Aqua One Horizon 130. Not...



					www.ukaps.org
				




Thanks
Chris


----------



## chr15_8 (9 Jul 2021)

So I managed to finially buy 40 chilli rasboras. First impressions is I will need more! How many more I am not too sure. Most are still in hiding as I only introduced them 3 hours ago. Hopefully tomorrow will be a better indicator. 

They really are small and am already enjoying them dart in and out of the plants/hardscape.


----------



## Wookii (9 Jul 2021)

chr15_8 said:


> So I managed to finially buy 40 chilli rasboras. First impressions is I will need more! How many more I am not too sure. Most are still in hiding as I only introduced them 3 hours ago. Hopefully tomorrow will be a better indicator.
> 
> They really are small and am already enjoying them dart in and out of the plants/hardscape.


----------



## Gill (9 Jul 2021)

I had over 100 in my EA 600 a few years ago, and it was still not enough. At the time managed to bargain down to about 85pence each AFAIR.  They would disperse into lots of groups and could be seen moving about the tank.
Very interesting fish to watch indeed, and when the males spar its great to watch them in full Regalia.


----------



## shangman (10 Jul 2021)

I'd also really love to see a photo too, I was thinking of getting a big school of them in my EA900, I think a big school of tiny things could be more interesting/more comfortable than a medium school of medium things.

Big worried about the price though! 😅 Maybe can negotiate like Gill.


----------



## Gill (10 Jul 2021)

shangman said:


> I'd also really love to see a photo too, I was thinking of getting a big school of them in my EA900, I think a big school of tiny things could be more interesting/more comfortable than a medium school of medium things.
> 
> Big worried about the price though! 😅 Maybe can negotiate like Gill.


Will have a look thru and find a few pix.

Also there are a few places that will negotiate a decent price. Ste at premier aquatics in runcorn is always good to ask.
Pix on Page 2 - apologies for the crappy pix, camera was not the best then. You can't see mostof the fish as they are all in little groups all over but it looked more impressive in person. 
The Grey Page 2


----------



## chr15_8 (10 Jul 2021)

I will need to try for a picture tomorrow. I need to tidy the tank a little first though 🙈.

I got mine from tropco and paid about £90 for the 40. Wildwoods in Enfield was much the same price I believe but didn't have enough in stock when I've tried. 

Currently have 2 mountain minnows in the tank with them as they were the remaining from an old setup a few years ago. Need to rehouse them in another tank as I feel take the impact of the small rasboras away.


----------



## chr15_8 (10 Jul 2021)

OK so I decided to have a little tidy up of the tank and get some pictures for you all, even managed a little video. Apologies i know I need to have a little trim up. I also swapped over the carpet on Wednesday hence the condition of it.
They are so hard to take a picture of though! May have to get the proper camera out.


----------



## Wookii (10 Jul 2021)

Awesome stuff @chr15_8 they look great in there! They look a decent size too, bigger than the ones I got recently from Kesgrave.

Have to say too, those extensive sandy areas look prime space for a nice large shoal of Habrosus Cory’s! 😉


----------



## chr15_8 (12 Jul 2021)

I did actually see some Corydoras duplicareus that I liked the look of so was considering these! Just wanted to do some research first that I haven't got round to doing before committing. 

Also thinking of collecting another 30 chilli rasbora today 🙈.


----------



## Aqua360 (12 Jul 2021)

Your tank looks great!


----------



## Gill (16 Jul 2021)

Just seen these on BAND, good price


----------



## chr15_8 (17 Jul 2021)

That is a very good price. I actually lost about 5 within about 48 hours. The second batch I had reserved were due for collection last Sunday as they had been in quarantine. I called about them on Monday and they wasn't ready for collection. I'm wondering if they are bad travellers?

Have you a link to that site/post? And has anybody used them?

Thanks
Chris


----------



## Gill (17 Jul 2021)

chr15_8 said:


> That is a very good price. I actually lost about 5 within about 48 hours. The second batch I had reserved were due for collection last Sunday as they had been in quarantine. I called about them on Monday and they wasn't ready for collection. I'm wondering if they are bad travellers?
> 
> Have you a link to that site/post? And has anybody used them?
> 
> ...


It's on Band, ofishallyodd Suffolk group page.


----------

